# Tony Leung Breaks Arm During Filming



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

> *Tony Leung breaks arm in training for kung fu film (AP)*
> 
> Source: AP     				Tue Jul 14, 2009, 2:34 am EDT
> 
> ...



Well it shows a dedicated actor at their best. Hopefully the film will be as good as expectations have for it.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 15, 2009)

Tony Leung is a great actor and I have seen a number of his films and he does a great job.  It will be interesting to see him in this film.  Donnie Yen was good in the movie Ip Man because of his MA ability.

Tony Leung will bring the more serious acting side to the film.  It seems weird to have 2 Ip Man movies but from what I heard earlier this version will focus more on the man himself rather than Wilson Yip's version which had a lot of MA scenes due to Donnie Yen being able to handle them.

Must of been one hell of a kick.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! That's crazy, but Tony Leung is awesome! By far one of my favorite actors, his reprisal should also be well portrayed.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, it's good he's taking it so seriously!


----------

